# Someone else likes Schumann



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Took me a while to appreciate Schumann's symphonies, piano pieces, chamber works, etc.

Evidently, this kid discovered Schumann at much earlier age.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Is this real? Where did you find it?


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

How did you get access to my university coursework?!


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Found it on another forum somewhere.. I forgot.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

He spelt Liszt wrong. _Idiot._
Also what exactly is adorning Tchaikovsky's head? Perhaps he knows a little bit _too_ much about Tchaikovsky for his age...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

interesting .......................


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Yes. Someone else does like Schumann. Me. To compose wonderful works like he did, when he started with syphillis, had to go to court to marry Clara, became very mentally ill that he had to go to an asylum was sheer genius. 

Love
All symphonies (especially no 2)
Violin Concerto
Cello Concerto
Piano Concerto

and many more


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> interesting .......................


But where is it?


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Judith said:


> Love
> All symphonies (especially no 2)
> Violin Concerto
> Cello Concerto
> ...


I agree. After the revolutionary years, the scarcity of aristocratic patronage put composers in dire straits. Further, when Robert Schumann's right hand was damaged his attempt to support himself as a pianist was over. But his rich legacy as a composer lives on; he wrote more excellent music than most people realize. Also he was a music critic and editor who had an in-depth understanding of poetry and fiction. There are recent attempts to deprecate Schumann's status. Better to find the love: also in his solo piano works, chamber music, lieder, choruses, etc.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

opus55 said:


> Took me a while to appreciate Schumann's symphonies, piano pieces, chamber works, etc.
> 
> Evidently, this kid discovered Schumann at much earlier age.


Who is this kid? I don't see anything here. Oh, shucks, am I going blind?


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Roger Knox said:


> I agree. After the revolutionary years, the scarcity of aristocratic patronage put composers in dire straits. Further, when Robert Schumann's right hand was damaged his attempt to support himself as a pianist was over. But his rich legacy as a composer lives on; he wrote more excellent music than most people realize. Also he was a music critic and editor who had an in-depth understanding of poetry and fiction. There are recent attempts to deprecate Schumann's status. Better to find the love: also in his solo piano works, chamber music, lieder, choruses, etc.


Forgot to mention Schumanns hand. It was thought he tried to strengthen his fingers on a contraption but don't think anyone knows for certain!!


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

I'm going to add my name as another who appreciates Schumann. The four symphonies, the _Symphonic Studies, Kreisleriana_ - good stuff I think.

I also think that this thread needs to be moved to the Classical Music Discussion area.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Room2201974 said:


> I also think that this thread needs to be moved to the Classical Music Discussion area.


This thread is an ancient artifact! Even Edward Elgar posted in it!  Don't you dare suggest that it be moved!



Judith said:


> Forgot to mention Schumanns hand. It was thought he tried to strengthen his fingers on a contraption but don't think anyone knows for certain!!


Wait, I thought Bettina invented that method!


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Maybe it should become the TalkClassical Mystery Thread, to be opened every seven years! Because I wasn't here in 2011, didn't know Bettina, don't know what Eddie finds interesting ... , and still haven't found "it." As for Robert Schumann I think he was beleaguered, a state that I can identify with, and he is one of my classical music heroes.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Klassik said:


> This thread is an ancient artifact! Even Edward Elgar posted in it!  Don't you dare suggest that it be moved!


Yeah, I guess you're right. No need to expose it to Schumann lovers. They'll just ruin it!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> Who is this kid? I don't see anything here. Oh, shucks, am I going blind?


No, it's just that nobody else likes Schumann.


----------

